# Must See TV



## AWP (Jun 20, 2016)

This deserves its own thread, not that weak-ass TV thread filled with stuff you like. This is the new hotness and you know you're DVR'ing this noise.

Six (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb


----------



## metalmom (Jun 20, 2016)

So it sounds awesome. If I had only read Action and Drama with out History involved may not consider it. Sounds thrilling and will definitely watch.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 20, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> This deserves its own thread, not that weak-ass TV thread filled with stuff you like. This is the new hotness and you know you're DVR'ing this noise.
> 
> Six (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb



The screenshot on IMDB looks like the start of a gay porno.


----------



## Brill (Jun 20, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> The screenshot on IMDB looks like the start of a gay porno.



:-/


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 20, 2016)

lindy said:


> :-/



You agreed man


----------



## AWP (Jun 20, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> The screenshot on IMDB looks like the start of a gay porno.



What happens in the dive locker stays in the dive locker.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 20, 2016)

Stock Navy SEAL Movie Photo:


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 20, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> The screenshot on IMDB looks like the start of a gay porno.



I thought it was Navy Pilots playing beach volleyball.....don't forget your dogtags...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 20, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> The screenshot on IMDB looks like the start of a gay porno.



That is the longest list of actors/actresses I've seen on IMDb.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 21, 2016)

Dude, Walton Goggins is in it. It's gotta be good.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> This deserves its own thread, not that weak-ass TV thread filled with stuff you like. This is the new hotness and you know you're DVR'ing this noise.
> 
> Six (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb


 +50 troll level for prompting me to actually click that link.

And here's some "hate" to go with it.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 21, 2016)

Are you serious? Did FF string me along again.lol I am too gullible for his antics-haha


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> Dude, Walton Goggins is in it. It's gotta be good.



He was also in the second GI Joe movie. Very good actor, but a brother's gotta eat and I respect that. They need hours per year towards their SAG medical benefits, right? Punch the clock, Walt.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 21, 2016)

So you suckered me again. Payback baby. haha


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> He was also in the second GI Joe movie. Very good actor, but a brother's gotta eat and I respect that. They need hours per year towards their SAG medical benefits, right? Punch the clock, Walt.


I think they only have to earn $30K per year in union gigs to qualify; I'm sure he wouldn't have a problem hitting that mark in the first week or so of January.


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2016)

"Free, baby, come on in! I've two scripts I want you to look at."
"Alright, what are the movies""
"One's about a Navy SEAL, standard action stuff. The others about a boy from a religious family who struggles with his hidden homosexuality and the dark paths he chooses in life because of this hate for himself."
"I'm sorry, I thought you said there were two separate scripts."


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 23, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> This deserves its own thread, not that weak-ass TV thread filled with stuff you like. This is the new hotness and you know you're DVR'ing this noise.
> 
> Six (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb



Back to back previews on the History Channel website.  

Looks like it might be good, reminds me of The Unit before they went gay and spent more time focusing on the the cunty wives than they did the missions, which seemed to get more over the top every season.  Man it did not take long for that show to jump the shark.

Watch SIX: Creed Clip - SIX | HISTORY


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 23, 2016)

Can't wait until SOFREP gets a real NAVY SEAL opinion on this new NAVY SEAL show about NAVY SEALs in a NAVY SEAL unit.





(p.s. navy seal)


----------



## AWP (Jun 23, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Can't wait until SOFREP gets a real NAVY SEAL opinion on this new NAVY SEAL show about NAVY SEALs in a NAVY SEAL unit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 book deal


----------

